
Frivolous, Empty, and Perfectly Delightful - never-the-bride
https://www.claremont.org/crb/article/frivolous-empty-and-perfectly-delightful/
======
capnrefsmmat
Those interested in Wodehouse will also enjoy Stephen Fry’s article on
Wodehouse:
[http://www.pgwodehousebooks.com/fry.htm](http://www.pgwodehousebooks.com/fry.htm)

Fry played Jeeves in the TV series _Jeeves and Wooster_ and quotes some of my
favorite bits of Wodehouse, such as

> Unlike the male codfish, which, suddenly finding itself the parent of three
> million five hundred thousand little codfish, cheerfully resolves to love
> them all, the British aristocracy is apt to look with a somewhat jaundiced
> eye on its younger sons.

------
zinckiwi
My favourite single Wodehouse sentence, on the subject of Psmith's sudden
realisation:

"For there was no doubt in his mind that in a world congested to overflowing
with girls Eve Halliday stood entirely alone."

~~~
cafard
"The saddest words of tongue or pen are not 'It might have been', they are
"joint checking account'."

(One of the Uncle Fred novels, read long ago.)

------
howlingfantods
Perhaps irrelevant to Wodehouse (who writes farce), but I'm a big fan of
'frivolous, empty, and perfectly delightful' popular sci-fi and fantasy
novels, especially if they go multiple books! Sometimes you want an escape
from the human condition. Good examples include Mistborn, Farseer, Belgariad
(especially), the Martian, Ready Player One (although this was a bit shallow,
even for me).

If anyone has other recommendations, would be much obliged.

~~~
ianmcgowan
I'm with you on sometimes wanting to just rip through a book, not having deep
thoughts, but just turning page after page to find out what comes next.

Really enjoyed the Bobiverse series:
[http://dennisetaylor.org/](http://dennisetaylor.org/). Reminded me a little
of Greg Egan, but with a lot less maths and a lot more humour. Helps that the
hero is a programmer ;_)

Also the Brilliance trilogy by Markus Sakey. Very entertaining..

~~~
walljm
I really liked those novels also. I listened to them via audible and they were
lovely.

------
truculation
_> Nobody dies in Wodehouse novels or stories. In his fiction there are no
wars, economic depression, sex below the neck, little Sturm and even less
Drang, with only satisfyingly happy endings awaiting at the close._

Yes. By keeping the world at arm's length he was able to make it a _better_
world.

------
qwtel
I assume this was posted so that we can trash the loading bar for being anti-
web, punishing users on slow connections. There is no technical reason to hide
the core content, which is transmitted in the first request, until every other
asset has finished loading.

~~~
kbutler
Saved by "open link in background tab" \- didn't even notice, except the
center of the logo faded in before the rest of the logo.

~~~
kentt
Funny, for me it didn't show the loading indicator until I actually went to
the tab and watched it 'load'. Very 90s/modern.

------
pnut
What a surprise, a HN article slobbering all over PG Wodehouse again.

